# What do you think of the Specialized warranty?



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am looking at getting a Specialized and was curious what owners thought of their warranty


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not aware of a better one....


----------



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

any other thoughts?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Been very fair in my experience over multiple bikes and multiple years.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Working in a Specialized shop, we run across the occasional warranty issue. I can say that, without question, they are the easiest company to deal with, and always have been more than fair in dealing with my customers. 
We were in the position of having to choose either Specialized or another big manufacturer to be our major line, and the support from Specialized made it an easy choice to keep them.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Over the past 13 years I've owned 3 Specialized bikes. Yes I'm poor and can't afford a new bike every couple of years. 

My first Specialized was a Stumpjumper Pro that I rode for several years before upgrading to a Santa Cruz Blur. If I had the time to ride more and the cash I'd be riding / racing an Epic 29er. 

Next I got in to Road riding and well "full in" for my second road bike and got an S-Works Tarmac SL in late 2006. I rode this bike for nearly 4 years with no problems save for a cracked seat post. Which my local Specialized dealer replaced no questions asked. 

Then in late 2010 I was involved in an accident destroying my Tarmac SL. Now I'm on a S-Works SL2. For the price I figured it was a better value than the SL3 Pro and the S-Works SL3 was out of my budget. 

I also worked for a LBS and while we didn't really have any waranty issues for the short time we carried Specialized before I decided to get a job where I could actually race/ride my bike on Saturdays rather than fix and sell bikes. 

From what I've read on this web site Specialized is a quality company. They stand behind thier products. I've even read cases of Specialized offering crash replacement cost to riders who's frame was damaged under situations that fell outside of the waranty limitations. 

This is exactly why I went with a Specialized frame when rebuilding my bike rather than an import generic frame (branded or not). Even though by going with the less expensive import generic I could have built a complete bike rather than piece one together with existing salvagable parts. Plus I loved the fit of my Tarmac and am a firm beliver in not buying a bike you can't test ride. But part of that is becaues I'm picky boarderline obsessive with my fit and like to tinker with it. 

In short I couldn't be happier with my Specialized!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Had an issue with a new pair of S-Works shoes. The Bow tie failed on my first ride with them. Brought them in to shop and they replaced the parts and had me out the door in 15 minutes with no charge. I like it


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

keep the receipts, you'll have no probl


----------

